# Comics  > Image Comics >  One and only One ... Current Image Title to Rule Them All

## CoffeeCup

So the title says it all. Not 2 or 3 or a whole list, but one and only one. What is your Favorite Current Image Title?


I'm probably going to be the only one to vote for it, but I'm going with Morning Glories.

----------


## cc008

_LOW_

And I have no problems saying that after only 2 issues.  From the very first page I was completely immersed (no pun intended) in the story.  The art has a lot to do with that.... I think it fits brilliantly with the setting and tone of the book.  I love how the circumstances arise from a very real situation (the sun expanding and causing the earth to be uninhabitable) and the sci-fi that's added to that only looks like it's getting better.

----------


## wwise03

A difficult question.  I am going to go against the grain, but not just for the sake of going against the grain.  My choice is a great book by a relatively unknown team.  There have been 6 issues (1 arc), and a second arc is set to begin in November.  I really hope someone who hasn't picked it up gives it a shot.  

The book is *THE MERCENARY SEA*. 

It has a Secret of Monkey Island like atmosphere to it (for those that remember that old computer game).  It is set in the South Pacific in 1938 (pre-World War II).  The art is fantastic...just fantastic.  Take a look at some preview pages and see for yourself.  The story is pure pulp adventure...think Indiana Jones.  It will scratch your adventure itch...I promise. 

While there are some better books out there from a technical standpoint, The Mercenary Sea is the single book I look forward to reading everytime it comes out.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

*Prophet* by Brandon Graham. _Prophet_ is the most creative, strange, intelligent addicting title anyone is publishing today. Reading it reminds me of the first time I picked up Watchmen and Sandman as it is telling a story I never would have considered possible in comics.

----------


## Dorktron

Right now, there is one Image comic I would put above all the others:

*EAST OF WEST*

From the art, to the characters, to the storyline, everything about it has me completely captivated and eager to see where it goes. The dialogue is fresh, the art is crisp, and the world-building is excellent.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Morning Glories. 

Im a sucker of a good mystery and the characterisation is top notch.

----------


## ysemaj

This is a tough one as nearly my whole pull is consisted of Image titles. I would have to agree with Dorktron that East of West is currently my favourite title, although I haven't finished the third arc yet I absolutely love it. The world building is exceptional, better than titles such as Saga and probably Lazarus to an extent, and I feel as if the art just fits seamlessly with the dialogue and the world that it is trying to portray. The characters are unique in their own way, and although the 'Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse' has been down to death so many times and could get a bit cliché, Hickman sheds a new lease of life into them. It is also one of the only comics to leave me open mouthed (ending of 2nd arc), which I fully appreciate  :Big Grin:  

Can't wait to pick up the remaining issues of the 3rd arc!

----------


## capuga

Invincible. And, as much as I really love a lot of different Image titles, it's not even close.

----------


## Anduinel

Oh cruel, cruel making us narrow it down to just one. 

Elephantmen has the most nailbiting cliffhanger of my current pull list, but I think Lazarus has nudged its way up into the top spot for the moment.

----------


## Guac

Chew.

One of those rare gems of hilarity being perfectly offset by poignancy that never feels schmaltzy, incredibly human throughtout, may be the best way to put it.

----------


## Hero

> Right now, there is one Image comic I would put about all the others:
> 
> *EAST OF WEST*
> 
> From the art, to the characters, to the storyline, everything about it has me completely captivated and eager to see where it goes. The dialogue is fresh, the art is crisp, and the world-building is excellent.


Another vote for EoW.

----------


## brooky1969

Lazarus. Consistently great and provocative.

----------


## ysemaj

> Lazarus. Consistently great and provocative.


I'll agree with you there. Lazarus was a close second for me because it always makes me question things and leaves me thinking between issues, especially the second arc. Rucka puts so much time and effort into Lazarus, especially with the fake ads that are on the back cover and in the letters section that really makes it a stellar series. 

(Writing this now has made me want to change my choice, kinda.... :S )

----------


## Dorktron

> (Writing this now has made me want to change my choice, kinda.... :S )


I think we are identical in our top 2: East of West, then Lazarus. I would round out my top 3 with Sheltered right now but that is ending soon.

----------


## El Sombrero

Saga is probably the best ongoing comic I've ever read and my comic of the decade for the 2010s so far.  It's essentially flawless and is more entertaining and heartfelt than any other comic out there.

----------


## ysemaj

> Saga is probably the best ongoing comic I've ever read and my comic of the decade for the 2010s so far.  It's essentially flawless and is more entertaining and heartfelt than any other comic out there.


I probably would have said that at the end of the third arc, but the current arc isn't really doing much for me at the moment whereas other current books such as EoW and Lazarus are having a much stronger couple of months. I do think Saga will pick up the pace as it heads towards the conclusion though.

----------


## ysemaj

> I think we are identical in our top 2: East of West, then Lazarus. I would round out my top 3 with Sheltered right now but that is ending soon.


Good taste ;D Seen great things about Sheltered, might pick up the first trade tomorrow. Deciding between that and Alex + Ada.

----------


## Dorktron

> Good taste ;D Seen great things about Sheltered, might pick up the first trade tomorrow. Deciding between that and Alex + Ada.


Both great titles but I would grab Sheltered if you can.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cc008

> I'll agree with you there. Lazarus was a close second for me because it always makes me question things and leaves me thinking between issues, especially the second arc. Rucka puts so much time and effort into Lazarus,* especially with the fake ads that are on the back cover and in the letters section that really makes it a stellar series.* 
> 
> (Writing this now has made me want to change my choice, kinda.... :S )


I LOVE the fake ads on the back of Lazarus. Can't get enough of them

----------


## rac shade

> Another vote for EoW.


And another vote for East of West, A difficult question as my entire pull is now Image except for a couple of other indies.

----------


## Mockingbird

*Nailbiter*. Great comic about serial killers and where they come from (literally), and the main characters are really interesting as well. The art's great all around, but there are some that you end up looking over a bunch of times because the sequences are just a step above the rest (there's a morgue sequence that I love.)

----------


## ysemaj

> I LOVE the fake ads on the back of Lazarus. Can't get enough of them


They just add a new dynamic to a series I have never seen before. Using real 'people' instead of drawings also just makes the comic seem so much more real and adds to the already incredible world building. The ad on the back of issue #11 is great. I actually thought there were creases in my back cover for a minute until I realised it was a folded pamphlet :S Sat there in complete awe of the attention to detail of the fake ads.

----------


## ysemaj

> Both great titles but I would grab Sheltered if you can.


I will pick up the first volume tomorrow then  :Big Grin:  Hope it becomes a favourite!

----------


## cc008

> They just add a new dynamic to a series I have never seen before. Using real 'people' instead of drawings also just makes the comic seem so much more real and adds to the already incredible world building. *The ad on the back of issue #11 is great.* I actually thought there were creases in my back cover for a minute until I realised it was a folded pamphlet :S Sat there in complete awe of the attention to detail of the fake ads.


I thought it was an actual ad at first. It took me a couple of seconds to recognize the family name. Pretty incredible.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> I thought it was an actual ad at first. It took me a couple of seconds to recognize the family name. Pretty incredible.


I just wish that along with the backmatter they were included in the trades. I know they will be in the inevitable deluxe editions, but I hate being made to buy twice.

----------


## Deviancy

Well seeing as how the Walking Dead is the only comic book I buy these days.. and seeing how it is on Image...

I guess I'd have to say the Walking Dead.

Now if Wytches lives up to even half of the hype surrounding it right now, the next time someone asks this question, I may have to struggle to answer it.  And if Hack/Slash comes back as an ongoing with Tim coming back to write what was his flagship title, then it will really be hard to answer.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

This is a toss-up between Multiple Warheads and Saga for me. The latter is more constant in schedule and hits more varied emotions for me, plus I really like the letters column. But daaaaaang is this a close call, gonna give it to Saga though. I think. Maybe.

----------


## Weekend Warrior

Changes on a monthly basis. Currently it's Deadly Class. (Disclosure: I only read digital and usually with a one to two months delay so not fully up to speed with the latest books).

----------


## InformationGeek

Revival

It has everything.  Great characters, real human emotion and drama, great horror, a really engaging story with plenty of plotlines that actually balances them all pretty well, great pacing, decent artwork, and it never fails to surprise you.  Easily the best comic I've read from the company and I can't see anything better than it.

----------


## Trilipush

*Zero.*

Of all the comics I'm reading, Zero is the title that impressed me the most, particularly on how it is able to use a different narrative technique each issue and how it employs a sublime mix of subtlety, complexity, and earnestness every time. And this is perfect for the title's self-contained single-issues-with-a-strong-connective-issue structure. I also love how the writing plays to the strengths of each artist, and how each collaborative effort adds a different texture and sensibility to the overall mythology the title is building on, giving it more dimension.

----------


## quinnzel

The Fade Out.

I know it's still only been one issue, but what can I say, they knocked it out of the park for me. I'm waiting very impatiently for issue 2. The book just hit all the right notes for me.

----------


## DanMad1977

My favorite book is the one i am reading at the time. If i read Lazarus ist my fave book, if i read Walking Dead that would be my choice...its impossible to have a Favorit one. Ist like picking your favorite child...cruel...

East of West is a good read but i enjoy it more in a row than month to month, same with Lazarus, so i have to pick Saga, Savage Dragon or Walking Dead. And then there is Invincible and others....

Oh Damn: Walking Dead gives me the most joy month to month...or maybe...no...TWD wins today. But just today!

----------


## manatree

Tough call, but I think I'd give the slight edge to Trees.

----------


## Billy Batson

> *Prophet* by Brandon Graham. _Prophet_ is the most creative, strange, intelligent addicting title anyone is publishing today. Reading it reminds me of the first time I picked up Watchmen and Sandman as it is telling a story I never would have considered possible in comics.


*Prophet needs more love.*

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> *Prophet needs more love.*


It really does. I get that it's a little weird for the mainstream (I definitely have friends of good taste whom I doubt would like it). But in a comics community that has embraced sci-fi like _Saga_ and _East Of West_, I would have thought there would be more love for such a wonderfully creative, strange title. I also like how it's not self-aware. There's a spirit of old fashioned, almost conan-esque, adventure that takes itself not exactly seriously, but at least with a straight face. I am very tired of sci-fi titles that wink at the audience to let them know it's not to be taken seriously.

----------


## Kid A

Yeah I'm going to second Prophet.  Incredible book.

----------


## Dorktron

Prophet really is great. I need to do a re-read of my three TPBs soon.

----------


## Davenex

I'm gonna have to say Invincible, probably the comic I enjoy reading the most (even re-reading), the art, characters and storylines just hit all the right notes for me.

On an off topic note, can I start reading prophet from the 2012 series and understand what is going on?

----------


## Dorktron

> On an off topic note, can I start reading prophet from the 2012 series and understand what is going on?


That's what I did and it worked fine for me.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> On an off topic note, can I start reading prophet from the 2012 series and understand what is going on?


It's actually intended that you do it that way. It's a shame they aren't more clear about it since that may be the biggest barrier to entry (thinking the 90s stuff must be read first).

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> On an off topic note, can I start reading prophet from the 2012 series and understand what is going on?


Yeah as others have said: start from the 2012 beginning. First trade is called Remission. I recently found an issue of the 90ies series in a dollar bin and it's nothing like the current series. Not even remotely as interesting too. Since Brandon Graham & co took over it's been completely revamped, kinda just how Keatinge & Ross Campbell completely overhauled Glory in 2012 too.

----------


## vitamin

Supreme: Blue Rose. It's like the bestest guide for an adventure.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

of the ones I read...

Saga and East of West are the best-crafted

Zero is the most thought-provoking

Chew has everything

If I had to pick a single Precious?  It'd have to be Saga.  ...or Chew.  Probably Saga.  F it, Chew deserves my love.  Chew it is.

----------


## Flash Gordon

LAZARUS is the book I look forward to most each month.

It's so hard to choose though. As of now SUPREME might take the spot, I'm in awe of that book.

----------


## Detox

Saga. I read the first three trades in two sittings, then i read them again. I also really enjoy Trees.

----------


## Lemurion

Velvet - Just perfectly put together for me.

----------


## Xarcon

_Rat Queens_ for me.  The characters are just the perfect balance of hilarious and bad ass.  I love the sort of casual, modern aspects that are blended in with all the fantasy, including the RPG elements.  It's actually probably my favorite current ongoing series, period.  As a D&D player (and a fan of fantasy in general), I just can't get enough of it.  Speaking of which, my only real complaint is that issues keep getting delayed, though I think there are probably some legit reasons for it.

----------


## OldManBrian

This is about as tough of a question as can be asked. Several books I love right now for different and their own reasons. If I was forced to drop all but one, Lazarus is the book I'd keep reading. Rucka has developed an exceptional story, characters, and world with an obvious long range plan for it. Lark's art has been top notch perfect as well. The subtleties in his work never fail to amaze me.

----------


## Red_11

I'll have to go with Lazarus.  Simply a great book.

It really speaks to Image's strength as a publisher that so many different titles are being listed.

----------


## matt levin

Lazarus IS so good!
But my one title is ALEX & ADA!!!!

everyone get it.  right now.

----------


## kaptinJankles

I would have to say Revival is my favorite by far. 

Between the combination of Tim Seeley's story and Mike Norton's art, it is a great visual story that keeps you on the edge of your seat.

----------


## cray_ws

> Lazarus. Consistently great and provocative.


Thanks for beating me to it.  :Wink:

----------


## cc008

> A difficult question.  I am going to go against the grain, but not just for the sake of going against the grain.  My choice is a great book by a relatively unknown team.  There have been 6 issues (1 arc), and a second arc is set to begin in November.  I really hope someone who hasn't picked it up gives it a shot.  
> 
> The book is *THE MERCENARY SEA*. 
> 
> It has a Secret of Monkey Island like atmosphere to it (for those that remember that old computer game).  It is set in the South Pacific in 1938 (pre-World War II).  The art is fantastic...just fantastic.  Take a look at some preview pages and see for yourself.  The story is pure pulp adventure...think Indiana Jones.  It will scratch your adventure itch...I promise. 
> 
> While there are some better books out there from a technical standpoint, The Mercenary Sea is the single book I look forward to reading everytime it comes out.


I just finished up reading the first six individual issues.  It's now on my pull.  I really enjoyed it.  Like.. Firefly on Earth right at the start of WWII

----------


## wwise03

> I just finished up reading the first six individual issues.  It's now on my pull.  I really enjoyed it.  Like.. Firefly on Earth right at the start of WWII


I'm happy to have a new reader on the book!! Glad you enjoyed it!!

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

_Southern Bastards_, but that's just today. Other contenders? _Prophet_, _Trees_, _Supreme: Blue Rose_, _Zero_, _Manhattan Projects_ and _East of West_ are also all brilliant.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

So many possibilities but right now it's probably Sex Criminals. Beautiful art, interesting characters and a perfect mixture of humour, honesty and imagination, but when you factor in the terrific letter column and the fact that a series with this premise has no busy being this good, it's hard not to pick it as my number 1 Image title right now. Like I said though, it's not an easy choice.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> _Southern Bastards_, but that's just today. Other contenders? _Prophet_, _Trees_, _Supreme: Blue Rose_, _Zero_, _Manhattan Projects_ and _East of West_ are also all brilliant.


Your taste is impeccable. With the exception of Southern Bastards, that is pretty much my pull list.

----------


## Detox

This whole thread is just cruel. So i'm giving my top 3(as of today.)
1. East of West
2. Lazarus
3. Saga

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

> Your taste is impeccable. With the exception of Southern Bastards, that is pretty much my pull list.


Thank you, sir. I may have also forgotten the terrific _Saga_.

----------


## a moment closer

> Velvet - Just perfectly put together for me.


I agree, *Velvet*, is by far the most perfect book put out by Image right now. I only wish it were monthly but achieving greatness can take time and I'm ok with that.  :Cool:

----------


## cc008

> This whole thread is just cruel. So i'm giving my top 3(as of today.)
> 1. East of West
> 2. Lazarus
> 3. Saga


Could be argued as the "Big 3" of Image Comics.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> Could be argued as the "Big 3" of Image Comics.


You think? I would like to think that, but I have trouble getting a read on what's actually popular. I hear a ton of buzz around "Sex Criminals" and "Rat Queens" even though I don't read them. Also, by numbers, Walking Dead is the biggest title.

----------


## cc008

> You think? I would like to think that, but I have trouble getting a read on what's actually popular. I hear a ton of buzz around "Sex Criminals" and "Rat Queens" even though I don't read them. Also, by numbers, Walking Dead is the biggest title.


Possibly TWD instead of Lazarus.  For some reason my brain always separates The Walking Dead from the rest of Image. I don't know why.

----------


## Detox

> Could be argued as the "Big 3" of Image Comics.


Hard to say. I am reading 14 image titles right now and there are 3 maybe 4 that could interchange with my top three at any given moment i feel. 
Just so much goodness, and more to come from the looks of it. I gather you're a fan of Low, if this keeps going as it has I think it could be right up there as well.

----------


## Dorktron

> Hard to say. I am reading 14 image titles right now and there are 3 maybe 4 that could interchange with my top three at any given moment i feel. 
> Just so much goodness, and more to come from the looks of it. I gather you're a fan of Low, if this keeps going as it has I think it could be right up there as well.


Yeah, you gotta include TWD as the top selling Image title, with Saga being 2nd. After that, there are a few series that sell really well for Image that could take the last spot (Rat Queens, Sex Criminals, Outcast, etc).

----------


## Cap10nate

I'm going back and forth between Lazarus and Velvet at the moment.  I really enjoy the world building that Rucka and Lark are doing, but Brubaker and Epting's spy story with Velvet has been fantastic each every issue.  And that is not even taking into consideration Invincible which has had 115 issues of great stories.  East of West is very enjoyable as is Zero.  I'm not as high on Saga as most people and ended up dropping it a few issues back.

Hard decision, but I have to go with Velvet and Lazarus is a very close second.  I'm looking forward to the day that they both have a lot of issues out and I can go back and binge read them as one big story.

----------


## Cowboy Ninja Viking

I would say saga, but this arc has been kinda slow. If this next issue doesn't tie up nicely I'd say manhattan projects.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> Possibly TWD instead of Lazarus.  For some reason my brain always separates The Walking Dead from the rest of Image. I don't know why.



Mine does the same thing. I think it doesn't fit with the design asthetic of the rest of Image (notice how different the volumes look). It also doesn't have the wild creativity of the other big Image books but that's more a matter of opinion.

----------


## cc008

> Mine does the same thing. I think it doesn't fit with the design asthetic of the rest of Image (notice how different the volumes look). It also doesn't have the wild creativity of the other big Image books but that's more a matter of opinion.


Oh yea... when I said Big 3, I meant in terms of critical acclaim and popularity.  My Big 3 will look totally different from anyone else's.  That's just the quality of books Image is putting out right now.

----------


## AZBarbarian

The Walking Dead has transcended into pop culture. It is pretty obvious that this is the one Image title above all else.

My other two favorites would be Saga and Manifest Destiny; followed closely by Invincible.

----------


## LooneyKoala

THIS THREAD IS MEAN.

It's really hard for me to choose my favourite... Would have to be one of these:

Alex + Ada
The Wicked + The Divine
Rat Queens
The Walking Dead

I think Alex + Ada may be the winner. Or WicDiv, I do love WicDiv (even more after #5).

Alex + Ada it is. Alex + Ada wins. Alex + Ada is my favourite title that Image is publishing right now.

----------


## Detox

> You think? I would like to think that, but I have trouble getting a read on what's actually popular. I hear a ton of buzz around "Sex Criminals" and "Rat Queens" even though I don't read them. Also, by numbers, Walking Dead is the biggest title.


Manifest Destiny is one that I haven't read that gets a lot of high praise too.

----------


## matt levin

Yay LoonyKoala!
Alex and Ada is my favorite, too.
with Lazarus, and Rat Queens, right behind, 
and Starlight, Velvet, and Thief of Thieves on the list, too.

----------


## johnmahananda

_Lazarus_, by many miles.

----------


## johnmahananda

Agree with #2. I prefer _Morning Glories_ over _EoW_, although _EoW_ is decent. I was hot for _Saga_ originally but I'm tired of the Giffen-esque humor  --- juvenile.

I'm enjoying _Trees_, too. Warren Ellis can do no wrong.

----------


## Detox

> Agree with #2. I prefer _Morning Glories_ over _EoW_, although _EoW_ is decent. I was hot for _Saga_ originally but I'm tired of the Giffen-esque humor  --- juvenile.
> 
> I'm enjoying _Trees_, too. Warren Ellis can do no wrong.


Trees is excellent, I wish we had a better idea of how long it might last.

----------


## Azrael

My top Image titles in no particular order:

Saga
The Walking Dead
Alex + Ada
Invincible
Morning Glories

----------


## Babylon23

Image are producing so many great books right now its hard to narrow it down to just one. 

Most of my favourites have already been mentioned, so I'll just throw in The Manhattan Projects as a contender.

----------


## ysemaj

> Trees is excellent, I wish we had a better idea of how long it might last.


Knowing Ellis it probably won't run more than 8/10 issues. Still waiting for issue 10 of Fell :'(

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> Knowing Ellis it probably won't run more than 8/10 issues. Still waiting for issue 10 of Fell :'(


I would willingly cancel any one of my favorite ongoings if it meant the rest of "Fell" got published. It's probably the best thing Ellis has ever written.

----------


## Hero

I'll third that request for more Fell...

----------


## matt levin

just a little slow to the mark here, but hell--
a FOURTH PLEA for FELL!!!!

soooo glad several of you are also fans of the banished detective!!  Yeah--more Fell!!

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> just a little slow to the mark here, but hell--
> a FOURTH PLEA for FELL!!!!
> 
> soooo glad several of you are also fans of the banished detective!!  Yeah--more Fell!!


I need to know why he got kicked off the force, dammit! Also, what's up with that nun? I know Ellis is never going to finish Desolation Jones, but I need more Fell in my life.

----------


## jaywarren

Elephantmen is my number 1 book!

----------


## ThiefHookUps

The name is befitting the title: Manifest Destiny!

----------


## skyjumpermike

If I could only read one I would choose *Rat Queens*. Love the characters and creators.

----------


## Swamp Thing 2099

> Knowing Ellis it probably won't run more than 8/10 issues. Still waiting for issue 10 of Fell :'(


Volume 1 will be eight issues, followed by Trees: Two Forests.

Also want to drop some love for Stray Bullets.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

My favorite current titles are all.from Image.....Lazarus, Velvet, The Fade Out, etc....

But East of West wins by a landslide.

----------


## Joker

I loved FELL, but damn, I don't expect that to ever reappear.

----------


## Iron Fist

The only two titles to really impress me from Image has been Saga and Lazarus.

But I'm gonna pick Saga.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> I loved FELL, but damn, I don't expect that to ever reappear.


Yeah, both Templesmith and Ellis seem to be waiting on eachother so it's something of a stalemate. At the very least, I would like them to reprint the volume to include the one issue I have not been able to read (number 9).

----------


## Joker

Templesmith had drawn the script pages he'd received for 10... but that was years ago. I think it's all Ellis at this point. Seems like he just gave up.

----------


## aquitaine

Read the whole thread and no love for Manhattan Projects?  That's a shame because it's an awesome book.  

My favorites are Lazarus, Manhattan Projects, and East of West.

----------


## Agent John Bishop

> Read the whole thread and no love for Manhattan Projects?  That's a shame because it's an awesome book.  
> 
> My favorites are Lazarus, Manhattan Projects, and East of West.


I love Manhattan Projects actually. It's been a great book, and was, for the first three volumes my top book. However I thought volume four was a bit of a letdown. Still love the series but it's probably my number three from image beneath Prophet and East of West (or maybe fourth, Lazarus is stellar too).

----------


## Hero

Yeah, MP really lost me through the 4th trade.

----------


## Flash Gordon

I'm enjoying a bunch of titles but SUPREME: BLUE ROSE is one of the best books on the market. If not the best.

----------


## Conway

I'm never upset that I pulled an Image title. Once again I have to go with Chew though.

----------


## TonyGallardo

LAZARUS.

Image is on top of their game right now. The best stuff out today is definitely from Image Comics.

----------


## wwise03

I originally went with The Mercenary Sea, and while it is still easily in my top 5 favorite books, I would have to change my vote to Invincible.  If I only get one book, I want one that has stood the test of time the way Invincible has.  115 issues and the quality it still high.  

So many other books I was enjoying took a severe dive after 6 issues (I'm looking at you Black Science and Deadly Class).  115 issues of good to great quality is amazing in creator-owned comics (although to be fair, I'm sure there were some below average books out of the 115).

----------


## cc008

> I originally went with The Mercenary Sea, and while it is still easily in my top 5 favorite books, I would have to change my vote to Invincible.  If I only get one book, I want one that has stood the test of time the way Invincible has.  115 issues and the quality it still high.  
> 
> So many other books I was enjoying took a severe dive after 6 issues (I'm looking at you Black Science and Deadly Class).  115 issues of good to great quality is amazing in creator-owned comics (although to be fair, I'm sure there were some below average books out of the 115).


I think Deadly Class feels different because we're all just waiting for that confrontation between Marcus and his group and Chester and his group.  I would still put it in my top 5.. possibly top 3.

----------


## Lady Warp Spasm

Mine: Rasputin.

----------


## Dorktron

> Mine: Rasputin.


After 1 issue?? Bold. Although, it did have a bear fight in it...

----------


## JBH3

Wow...so many different titles getting mentioned, and 7 pages of thread and no one has mentioned *CLONE*

That has been my favorite Image book. I think the "clone" phenomenon is the new zombie show, and if you haven't seen Orphan Black on BBC America, you are missing out.

----------


## johnmahananda

I've changed my mind. With all apologies to _Lazarus_ and _The Fuse_, the best Image title is _Morning Glories_. Wow. Just unbelievable...

----------


## Prince Disarming

Pretty Deadly is the best comic I've ever experienced. I can only hope the second arc is coming soon.

----------


## matt levin

Johnmahananda, I got Morning Glories for about the first 8 or 10 issues.  It seemed then as if it were another rebellious kids in an oppressive institution story, and I have a lot of those already.   What sets it so much apart from the pack?   Thanks--!

----------


## johnmahananda

> Johnmahananda, I got Morning Glories for about the first 8 or 10 issues.  It seemed then as if it were another rebellious kids in an oppressive institution story, and I have a lot of those already.   What sets it so much apart from the pack?   Thanks--!


I'm not sure how to answer you without spoiling the story, Matt.

On the surface, it looks like an angst-ridden teenage saga. But it is very far from it. I read through issue #40, then went back and read everything again, read the next 4 issues, and am now re-reading everything again. (I've never done that, by the way, although I read through _The Unwritten_ twice.) There is a lot going on. Did you see and like _Primer_? _Mulholland Dr_? _The Machinist_? _Inception_? MG is mind-f@#!ing you in exactly the same way. But it's taken me three reads to see the depth of it. There is something very, very, very bizarre going on within the world of _MG_. Nothing is what it seems, nothing on the surface is necessarily reliable or real, and there are many strings that, at this point, I'm dying to see tied together. The writing is superb. Brilliant really. Art is decent enough...facial expressions are excellently done.

Go back and read the first three issues. Ask yourself:

1. What is the spinning apparatus?
2. Why are apples shown in various places?
3. What do, "The hour of our release draws near", "For a better future" and "Why did you see when you opened your eyes?" mean?
4. Who is David?
5. Opening panels of issue #1: What's going on?
6. Issue #3: Who is the Spanish girl and why is she imprisoned?
7. Why do Hunter and Jun weigh so much?
8. Why are students put to sleep on their ride to the academy on their first day?
9. Why does Zoe murder?
10. Why does Casey's/Jade's/Zoe's crazy roommate try to stab Jade?
11. Who is the headmaster?
12. Issue #1: During the orientation, why is an image of Abraham, Isaac and the sacrificial ram shown on the overhead screen?
13. Why do Casey, Miss Hodge, Jade and (accidentally) Ike end up in Plato's Cave?

Etc. 

The whole series is a puzzle. As you read the surface story, you're enjoying it, but also you're trying to piece together what is actually going on?

You still might not like MG, perfectly fine. But once I started to see the layering, I couldn't stop reading it. And...you have to examine every single panel for clues...

----------


## johnmahananda

I guess it really speaks to the quality of Image's output that we all really are going in very different directions but that pretty much all of these titles have high merit...

----------


## Dorktron

> snip


Wow, you've really got me pumped to read the MG Compendium coming out. Thanks for that!

----------


## Detox

A lot of good stuff has been released since November. Anyone changing their vote?

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> A lot of good stuff has been released since November. Anyone changing their vote?


I don't even remember mine lol.  I think I rolled a dice and Manifest Destiny came out on top...

*checks*

Oh, I voted for Chew back on page 3.  It was between Chew and Saga.

Now?  Shoot, I'd say East of West, Southern Bastards, or Chew.  Manifest Destiny and Elephanment I think are my _sentimental_ favorites to rule myself personally.  But if I had to stay as objective as possible, I'd go...

East of West

----------


## Detox

> I don't even remember mine lol.  I think I rolled a dice and Manifest Destiny came out on top...
> 
> *checks*
> 
> Oh, I voted for Chew back on page 3.  It was between Chew and Saga.
> 
> Now?  Shoot, I'd say East of West, Southern Bastards, or Chew.  Manifest Destiny and Elephanment I think are my _sentimental_ favorites to rule myself personally.  But if I had to stay as objective as possible, I'd go...
> 
> *East of West*


Excellent choice, I'm a big fan as well. I know back in Sep. I went with Saga, but i've lost a little of the love I once had for it. As of today i'd have to go with _Rat Queens_, _Velvet_ and _Deadly Class_ as my top 3 in that order. _Southern_ _Bastards_ is right there too though lol.

----------


## Dr. Cheesesteak

> Excellent choice, I'm a big fan as well. I know back in Sep. I went with Saga, but i've lost a little of the love I once had for it. As of today i'd have to go with _Rat Queens_, _Velvet_ and _Deadly Class_ as my top 3 in that order. _Southern_ _Bastards_ is right there too though lol.


Just too much to choose lol.  The sad part is I can't even afford it all - both financially and spatially (I have a small apt and my long boxes and bookshelf space is pretty much all taken...comics are just laying on my floor now!), so I'm forcing myself to trade-wait titles I actually like.  

In fact, I kinda gotta decide today (when I go to my LCS) what I want to drop - Birthright, Copperhead, Invisible Republic, and Descender are the candidates.  Sex for sure is getting dropped.  I think Descender is really good.  If it weren't so young, I'd consider it a candidate to be the #1 Image book.  But the fact it's so young is also what makes it a prime candidate to trade-wait for me.   :Frown:

----------


## Ragdoll

The Walking Dead. I get such a feeling of dread every time a new issue drops. I almost wish it would get cancelled so they would rush out a happy ending and end my monthly suffering. My fragile mental state can not handle much more of Kirkman's jerking my emotions around.

If Manhattan Projects would come out more often, I would go with that, maybe.

----------


## Tony

Invincible.

It's like Marvel or DC had balls.  Great modern take on superheroes.  Mad fun!

----------


## FluffySheep

I would've said Saga up until recently. I've just finished the first Invincible compendium and I loved it. So, Invincible for me.

----------


## MegaManChiefFan

Right now it is for me The Wicked + The Divine. Just a marvelous series with a wonderful story, beautiful artwork, and great characters. Although, I am about to start Saga and... let's just say, The Wicked + The Divine has some competition.

----------


## Trilipush

I haven't changed my mind. It's still *Zero*. Ales Kot is doing things with the form in ways I haven't seen before. It's challenging, yes, but very rewarding for those who have the inclination to parse out all the layers and subtext. The writing's got an organic texture to it that really resonates.

----------


## capuga

My vote of Invincible will never change!

----------


## cc008

> A lot of good stuff has been released since November. Anyone changing their vote?


I love LOW. But man... Descender is REALLY give it a run for its money. Both really great books.

----------


## SloppyJoe

If its only one, its gotta be Saga. 

I know its in a bit of a rough patch right now, but fact is it is still one of the best stories I've ever had the pleasure to take part in.

----------


## Tayne Japal

I never chose a title when this thread popped up, so I'm going with Lazarus. I think in six or seven months it might change to Low. I'm loving that book right now.

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

Still Sex Criminals for me, with Lazarus following just behind.

----------


## Funk Masta

So hard to pick one! Nowhere Men if that counts as current. Issue 7 is supposed to come out in the Fall of this year.
Or Invincible or Chew. I can't pick one.

----------


## OldManBrian

Still Lazarus for me. In fact it's only gotten better since I first replied.

----------


## GuyOne

Currently The Walking Dead though I am slowly catching up on Saga and I'm sure once I'm following it monthly it'll be my favorite.

----------


## Mr`Orange

Every time I think I've chosen a title someone mentions another book I really enjoyed and I'm back to re-evaluating my choice. 

I'm going to go with *Pretty Deadly* as the other books I would have gone with have already been shown some love.

----------


## Samurai Jack

I haven't read every single ongoing Image series, but I've really been enjoying Copperhead since it's debut last year.
The western setting and its supporting cast, combined with cop protagonists Sheriff Bronson and Deputy Boo have been an enjoyable read each issue for me. Though after having bought the first five issues, I'd rather read the rest of the story arcs in collected trades.

----------


## jacob g

Hard choice between Lazarus and Southern Bastards but I'll stick with *Lazarus*. Everything about this title is perfect.

----------


## Serotonin

Would have said Saga during it's first 18 issues, it's gone down the crapper since for me. 

Right now best book would be a tie between Southern Bastards and Deadly Class.

----------


## Samurai Jack

If it weren't ending next month with only one issue left, I would have said Alex + Ada without any hesitations. I really hope it gets collected in one hardcover volume, and I hope to see a new ongoing comic from Jonathan Luna and Sarah Vaughn.

----------


## matt levin

YAY for Alex + Ada.  My vote, too.

----------


## Daemahnic

Lazarus would be numero uno for sure.. Followed closely by East of West & Southern Bastards.

----------


## Master of Sound

If you're a big X-Men fan, which Image comic is the best read?

I am willing to try one Image book, but wanna get the one that suits my heart best.

What can you guys tell me about the book, that will heat up my wish to get it?

----------


## Noviere

Lazarus is my favorite Image book, though I read a ton of other ones. I just love the world they've created, and Forever is a badass.

----------


## I_Wumbo_You_Wumbo

Black Science is my favorite book to pull off stands right now, because I usually buy all the other IMAGE titles when they release in TPB. But if we're including those, then probably CHEW. Hilarious, but human. And so wacky in terms of plot, premise, and art that I love it.

----------


## caramon

Black Science (followed by Low, Copperhead and the Dying and the Dead all close seconds)

----------


## Dorktron

> If you're a big X-Men fan, which Image comic is the best read?
> 
> I am willing to try one Image book, but wanna get the one that suits my heart best.
> 
> What can you guys tell me about the book, that will heat up my wish to get it?


They're Not Like Us has a fairly strong X-men vibe to it but with its own take. If I were to recommend other Image titles that I like better though, I would take a look at East of West, Lazarus, The Autumnlands, Chew and Wytches, to name a few.

----------


## JairamGanpat

Southern Bastards

----------

